# (for instruments players) Are you sometimes lazy to finish a score?



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

*Are you sometimes lazy to finish a score?*

Sometimes, when I almost finish to memorize a score (say, 8 or 9 of 10 pages), I suddenly lose interest and get bored (only 1 page left!!). I don't know what to do, because I left the piece incomplete, it's very odd.


----------

